# Guess who was a pastry chef in Boston. .



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

In the current issue of Smithsonian magazine, there's an article on Vietnam. One thing that jumped out at me was when I read that Ho Chi Minh was a pastry chef in Boston at one time, in the first half of the 20th century. Whoa :crazy:

Do any of you know more about that? I'm curious.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

In case anybody thought it was a joke, it wasn't. I posted that because it really seems out of place, but it is true.

Don't underestimate the pastry chef


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

according to Wikipedia he was a baker in the US.
Ho Chi Minh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luc H.


----------

